# WoW freezed oder schmeisst neuerdings Fehler 132



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Sied einiger Zeit macht mir mein Rechner echt Kopfschmerzen. Ständigt freezed er beim WoW spielen.

So, also ich hab schon folgendes Probiert:

- Alle Treiber aktualisiert: Kein Erfolg
- Betriebssystem neu: Kein Erfolg
- Neue Festplatte: Kein Erfolg
- Entstaubt: Kein Erfolg
- Hitzetest: Kein Erfolg
- Mehrfach beim PC/Edv Techniker: Kein Erfolg
- Eingabe/Anzeigegeräte ausgetauscht: Kein Erfolg

Ich benutze Windows XP SP2 (auf Sp3 wechseln hat nicht geholfe, habs probiert!!!), Gainward NVidea GeForce9800GT Green Edition, 2GB RAM.

Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht, fragt einfach.

Ich weiss mir keinen Rat mehr. Wenn der PC mal samt Bluescreenmeldung 0x000008E Abkackt schreibt mir Microsoft: Keine Lösung verfügbar!
Ich hab mal die letzte Fehlermeldung von WoW hatte hab ich se mal abgespeichert. Vielleicht findet ihr ja den Fehler wenn ihr Ahnung davon habt:



> ==============================================================================
> World of WarCraft (build 11723)
> 
> Exe: 	E:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> ...


----------



## Fàtálity (1. Juni 2010)

"The memory could not be "read"."

Tausch mal deinen RAM aus sieht mir sehr nach einem kaputten Speicherriegel aus.
Hatte schon so ähnliche Fehler mit WoW crashes und dabei kamm auch diese meldung.


----------



## Succonano (1. Juni 2010)

Bei mir war ein 2GB RAM-Riegel defekt. Als ich den ausgetauscht habe, verschwanden auch die 132-Fehler. Lass am besten mal eine ganze Weile "memtest32" laufen (am besten die ganze Nacht).


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Sooooo, hab gerade mal aus Frust "Prime95" laufen lassen und TADA!!! Sieht nach nem defekten CPU aus. Klaaaaassse. Neu gekaufter Rechner und dann das und mein Händler erzählt mir einen: Jo, dann musste den mal vorbeibringen, müssen wir aber erst *3 TAGE* gegentesten. Man man man, man wird auch beschissen wo man hinkommt. Ist inzwischen das dritte Mal das der mich bescheisst.


----------



## Fasor (1. Juni 2010)

Warum kaufste denn noch da, wenn der dich schon 2 mal beschissen hat?


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> Warum kaufste denn noch da, wenn der dich schon 2 mal beschissen hat?



Weil man so doof ist und noch an das gute in nem MEnschen glaubt ..... Ja ja ich weiss, Dummheit gehört bestraft ....


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2010)

ich empfehle dir erstens, nicht mehr bei diesem Händler einzukaufen, wenn es schon das 3e mal ist.
Des weiteren solltest du dir, wenn technischer Sachverstand vorhanden ist, die Seriennummer der CPU aufschreiben, 
Nicht dass behauptet wird, nee nee, mit der CPU ist alles i.O. und du auf den Kosten sitzen bleibst, obwohl sie klammheimlich getauscht wurde.
Vorher würde ich aber mit MemTest o.ä. Programmen erneut den RAM testen. Suche im www nach _Ultimate Boot CD/DVD_, 
da findest du alle Programme, die du für eine ordentliche PC-Prüfung brauchst.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> Sooooo, hab gerade mal aus Frust "Prime95" laufen lassen und TADA!!! Sieht nach nem defekten CPU aus.


Und Prime95 hat dir gesagt "CPU defekt?" Oder doch nur eher, dass es einen Rechenfehler gab?

Was für einen Test hast du laufen lassen? "Blend test"? Wenn ja, der testet hauptsächlich RAM (steht ja auch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und wenn's dort ein Problem gibt, kommts auch zu Rechenfehlern.

Würde dir zur Sicherheit empfehlen, mal MemTest drüberlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Er kackt bei allem dreien ab, egal welchen ich laufen lasse.


----------



## Bladia (1. Juni 2010)

Die CPU ist in den allerseltensten Fällen defekt. Glaub mir, ich habe im Service eines PC-Herstellers gearbeitet. Bei Dir ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein RAM defekt. Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten, versuch es mal mit einer Nacht Memtest. Prime95 nutzt je nach Testmethode sogar relativ intensiv den RAM. 

Hast Du Deinen PC übertaktet? Wenn ja, takte ihn runter.


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts dann aus, einer kackt ab, der andre läuft weiter. Ich hab mit nem zweiten EDV Techniker telefoniert. Der sagt: Zu 99% der CPU.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

Bladia schrieb:


> Die CPU ist in den allerseltensten Fällen defekt. Glaub mir, ich habe im Service eines PC-Herstellers gearbeitet. Bei Dir ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein RAM defekt.


This.

Wenn die CPU 'ne Macke hätte, würde das der TE auch im alltäglichen Betrieb - vorallem bei anderen Spielen - merken. Aber lass mich raten: Der TE hat das Problem NUR bei WoW?

Edit


Geraldriva schrieb:


> So siehts dann aus, einer kackt ab, der andre läuft weiter. Ich hab mit nem zweiten EDV Techniker telefoniert. Der sagt: Zu 99% der CPU.


Naja, du hast hier auch Leute, die sich gut mit der EDV auskennen. Die sagen dir, dass es am RAM liegt. Wer hat nun recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Nein, auch bei zum Beispiel Flyff kackt er mir ab.


----------



## Weissnet (1. Juni 2010)

Versuchs mal mit anderen Ram bausteinen..vielleicht ist einer von deinen defect

falls du die iwie übertacktet haben solltest, evtl. wieder runter tackten..


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Nein ist nicht Übertacktet. Ist im Original Werkszustandt.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

Bau doch einfach mal einen RAM Riegel aus. Dann teste es nochmal. Gibt's immernoch Probleme, baue einen wieder rein und nimm den anderen raus. Dann wieder testen. Wenn's immernoch Probleme macht, kannste dir sicher sein, dass entweder beide RAMs 'ne Macke haben oder doch irgendwas mit der CPU ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

Das klingt ja alles schön und gut. Aber leider habe ich keinen erstatz RAM mal ebend so in der Schublade. Und ich wüsste auch niemanden der mir mal seinen borgt.

und außerdem ist da nur ein 2 GB Riegel drin. Nicht 2


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

Du hast 'n Duo Core und betreibst RAM im Single Channel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raiv0 (1. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du hast 'n Duo Core und betreibst RAM im Single Channel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dit ist wohl der verkäufer schuld^^


----------



## TheEwanie (1. Juni 2010)

Error 132 ist ein Keylogger.


----------



## Starfros (1. Juni 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich empfehle dir erstens, nicht mehr bei diesem Händler einzukaufen, wenn es schon das 3e mal ist.
> Des weiteren solltest du dir, wenn technischer Sachverstand vorhanden ist, die Seriennummer der CPU aufschreiben,
> Nicht dass behauptet wird, nee nee, mit der CPU ist alles i.O. und du auf den Kosten sitzen bleibst, obwohl sie klammheimlich getauscht wurde.
> Vorher würde ich aber mit MemTest o.ä. Programmen erneut den RAM testen. Suche im www nach _Ultimate Boot CD/DVD_,
> da findest du alle Programme, die du für eine ordentliche PC-Prüfung brauchst.



eher ein foto machen und dieses Foto auf der Kamera behalten.


----------



## Jemira (1. Juni 2010)

hatte am anfang bei meinen neuem pc ein ähnliches Problem, aber etwas schwerwiegendet: hatte auch bluescreens. bei mir war auch indirekt die rams schuld: hatte mir "öko" ramriegel mit 1.3V eingebaut, die mutterplatine hat aber 1,5V eingestellt. das manuell geändert und ich hatte nie mehr probleme.
also entweder bioseinstellungen falsch oder wie meine vorredner schon angesprochen haben ram deffekt.


----------



## TheEwanie (1. Juni 2010)

Error 132 ist wie gesagt ein KEYLOGGER BZW: EIN TROJANER!


----------



## Takvoriana (1. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du hast 'n Duo Core und betreibst RAM im Single Channel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist egal. Ich nutze einen Quadcore und habe zu Anfang auch nur Singleram drin gehabt.
1 Riegel im Singlechannel ist stabiler und nicht so anfällig wie 2 Riegel im Dualchannel.

@ Geraldriva: frage mal bei Deinen Freunden nach, ob jemand bereit ist, den Ram eben zu testzwecken bei sich einzubauen.


----------



## FireFlasch (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung als Fachinformatiker sagen das es zu 90% der RAM ist hatte das auch schon aus nem anderen grund(6GB im 32Bit system).
Das nächste was wahrscheinlicher wäre als ne defekte CPU ist das dein Motherboard beschädigt ist. Und zu der Frage wo du nen ram herbekommen sollst, hmmmm geh doch einfach mals zu K&M oder Arlt und hohl dir einen. Natürlich nur wenn du weist was dein Motherboard akzeptiert


----------



## Jemira (1. Juni 2010)

@awon stimmt so nicht, es gibt einen keylogger der diesen fehler auslöst, allerdings ist error 132 ein sehr allgemeiner fehler der auch durch deffektes ram, mutterplatine, kaputte wow dateien ecc. ausgelöst werden kann. außerdem hat der TE gesagt dass er das OS neu installiert hat: damit ist jeder keylogger drausen.


----------



## Geraldriva (1. Juni 2010)

was zu Hölle ist K&M oder Arlt ???? Hallo ich wohne in nem 5000 Seelen Kaff.


----------



## Janaki (1. Juni 2010)

Bin zwar selber eher ein Pc Noob, aber ich hatte letztes Jahr ständig den 132er Error bei WoW. Kein Tag verging, ohne dass ich mindestens 5 Critical Errors hatte, es hat mich schier wahnsinnig gemacht. Hab dann ein bissl gegoogelt, und da hieß es, dass der Fehler hauptsächlich durch defekte RAM ausgelöst wird. 2 neue gekauft, und seitdem hab ich das Problem nicht mehr. Naja, letztens kam er dann doch wieder, aber die Ram an diesem Rechner sind auch schon wieder etwas betagter.


----------



## Zodttd (1. Juni 2010)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> was zu Hölle ist K&M oder Arlt ???? Hallo ich wohne in nem 5000 Seelen Kaff.



Dann warte halt bis morgen und besorg dir morgen nen Arbeitsspeicher.
Falls dann doch CPU im Arsch ist haste mehr RAM, soweit ich weiss sind 2 sinnvoller als nur einer, selbst wenn du nen 2GB RAM gegen 2x1GB tauschst.

Wie manche Leute total am Rad drehen und direkt ihren kompletten Rechner wegpfeffern wollen ohne eine Fehleranalyse wahr zu nehmen ist schon übertrieben.

Und wenn man deinem Händler nicht trauen kann würd ich meinen Rechner keinen einzigen Tag bei dem stehen lassen. Am Ende ist das so einer der da dann das Motherboard austauscht und alles mögliche obwohl es ein neuer Arbeitsspeicher getan hätte.


----------



## Kanjii (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte da ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei mir konnten die Daten nur nicht geschrieben werden.
Aus lauter Frust und Wut hab ich Wow deinstalliert und wollte es wieder drauf spielen...
Nuuuun...
Plötzlich lassen sich die Patches nicht mehr laden - Nur bis 92% und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung,
dass die Datei 'base/sign'-irgendwas geöffnet ist, oder sowas.

Basiert das auf dem gleichen?
Oder eher formuliert; 
Hilfe! - Ich brauch doch hoffentlich nicht einen fast-neuen Computer. 
(-> Und wenn, dann bin ich ziemlich wütend. Blizzard kann mir meine Gamecard bezahlen... Schweinerei... ._.)


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Juni 2010)

*The memory could not be "read".
*so leit es mit tut aber dieser satz besagt dass dein Arbeitsspeicher demnächst den geist aufgeben wird was wiederum bedeutet neuen Arbeisspeicher kaufen. mfg


----------



## Godan LiHar (7. Juni 2010)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> was zu Hölle ist K&M oder Arlt ???? Hallo ich wohne in nem 5000 Seelen Kaff.




http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/

http://www.arlt.com/


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

http://eu.blizzard.c...Query=error+132

Ist es so schwer? <.<

/reported für Technik-Forum.


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html nicht vergessen


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Bitte hört auf irgendwelche schlechten überteuerten Shops hier zu verlinken...

Wenn er sich einen neuen PC kaufen sollte, dann nicht bei einem dieser überteuerten Shops.

Erstmal die Supportseite durchlesen, Kundendienst anrufen und wenns dann nicht geht kannst ja mal im Technik-Forum vorbeischauen.


----------



## Krebskolonist (7. Juni 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *The memory could not be "read".
> *so leit es mit tut aber dieser satz besagt dass dein Arbeitsspeicher demnächst den geist aufgeben wird was wiederum bedeutet neuen Arbeisspeicher kaufen. mfg





Wieso sollte da der Ram kaputt sein dieser Fehler kann net nur wegen dem Ram angezeigt werden!!!

Hatte vor ca. ner Woche auch den Fehler!

Alles mögliche getestet.
Neue Graka.
Aktuelle Treiber.
Rams einzeln/ Memtest usw.
Hitze usw bla naja nix hat geholfen bis ich mir gedacht hab werde ich mal wieder auf nen etwas älteren Treiber von meiner GRafikkarte umsteigen.
Hab eine Geforce 9800gtx+ u hatte den Treiber 25x,xx oda wie der heißt nun hab ich wieder den alten 197.45 WHQL u seid dem NET EINEN FREEZE u kein 132 Fehler *The memory could not be "read"


ALSO der eine oda andere sollte solche Fehler net veralgermeinern das bringt nix es kann an so vielen Sachen liegen wieso der Fehler auftritt ab es selber gemerkt das mein RAM wie alle so gut sagen NET KAPUTT WAR!!!

*Und noch etwas Teste das mal durch vieleicht findeste damit mehr raus ka ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat.

Mir hat es wie gesagt geholfen weil das Game im OpenGL modus normal lief ohne Fehler u ich dann irgend wann auf die Idee kam mit dem Treiber.




> Durch das Ausführen von World of Warcraft in einem dieser Modi ist es möglich den Fehler etwas einzugrenzen. Gehen Sie hierzu bitte folgende Schritte durch:
> 
> 
> Öffnen Sie das World of Warcraft Installationsverzeichnis auf Ihrer Festplatte.
> ...


----------



## Sator (7. Juni 2010)

Wie hast du den 250er NVidia Treiber auf deiner 9800er installiert bekommen, der is nur für die GT400er Serie? Hätte eg n Fehler bei der Installation kommen müssen, dass deine Hardware nicht kompatibel zum Treiber ist. Der Neueste unterhalb der GT400 ist der 197.45.


----------



## Krebskolonist (7. Juni 2010)

Nope bei Nvidia auf der HP steht das der auch für viel ältere Grakas is.

Man kann am anfang ja auch aussuchen welches System Graka usw man hat.



> *GeForce/ION Driver Release 256*
> *GeForce 400 series:*
> GTX 470, GTX 480, GTX 465
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja is halt noch nen Beta entweder NVIDIA hat den anderes geschrieben oder bei der Installation vom Beta Treiber is etwas schief gelaufen u wo ich den alten drübergehaun hab war alles ok ka, wayne jetzt geht es ja wieder. *FREU*


----------



## Sator (7. Juni 2010)

Dann geh mal in den Download-Bereich, dort bekommst du den 250er nur für die GT400er Serie, daran orientiere ich mich und sollten alle anderen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur was dort freigegeben ist, halte zumindest ich, für ordnungsgemäß stabil.


----------



## Krebskolonist (7. Juni 2010)

xDDDD

Ich bekomm bei den Downloadbereich für die neueste GRaka also die 400er diesen 197.45 liegt ja auch daran das er WHQL is u keine Beta wieso sollte der 257.15 nicht für die 9er Reihe sein?
Die Graka is fast genau so wie die 250er.

Glaube kaum grad wenn unter Unterstützung die 9er, 8er, 7er UND 6er reihe steht das NVIDIA nur noch für die neuen GRakas Treiber herstelln also 200er, 300 und 400.

Soll net heißen das ich zwingend den neuesten nehme die neusten sin net immer de besten Treiber. ^^



> Dann geh mal in den Download-Bereich, dort bekommst du den 250er nur für die GT400er Serie, daran orientiere ich mich und sollten alle anderen auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. Ich weiß net wo du siehst das der 250er NUR FÜR DIE GT400er sein soll. Screen wär nice.
2. Woran orientierst du dich? An Beta Treiber? Die solln mehr oder weniger zum Testen sein also sollte es net JEDER machen wie du sagst.

Es gab mal nen Treiber vor kurzen ein BETA treiber wie dein ach so toller 250er, der GRakas zum überhitzen gebracht hat u andere späße. Der wurde dann auch von NVIDIA rausgenommen von der HP.

Man sollte net umbedingt die *Beta*s* zum spielen nehmen wenn der alte WHQL super läuft.


----------



## Geraldriva (7. Juni 2010)

Viele Dank an alle die ernsthaft versucht haben zu helfen.

Für allen anderen:

Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach mal die klappe halten und eure Dämlichen kommentare für euch behalten. 

Sprüche wie:

_*"wundert mich das es noch niemand getan hat, darum mach ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würd mir an deiner Stelle nen neuen Rechner kaufen! Hast ja schon drei dort gekauft, wieso nicht nen vierten?


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder son typisches Opfer! Gott lass Hirn regnen, bitte!"*_ 

könnte ihr euch geflegt sonnst wo hin stecken.


Und nur zur Info falls es hier irgenjemanden Intressiert: Es war NICHT der RAM. Es war wie von dem 2. PC laden richtig vermutete der CPU.

Manchmal frag ich mich echt warum ich noch in Erwägung ziehe hier überhaubt noch ne Frage zu stellen. Meist kommen ja eh nur Dumme Sprüche und Beleidigungen bei rum. Und 1000 Mal sprüche wie Man bist du Blöd, bla bla bla, kann ich mir echt sparen.

Wie gesagt. Vielen Dank an alle die Ernsthaft helfen wollten. Zu alle anderen die sich hier angesprochen fühlen, kann ich nur eins sagen:
EINFACH MAL FRESSE HALTEN!!!!

Und nun lieber Zam oder wer auch immer grad an Mod oder Admins grad on ist. kann gern munter Zensieren oder löschen. Aber wahr bleibt trotzdem wahr. Man man man.


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juni 2010)

Liegt glaube ich daran, dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich vorher im WoW Unterforum war - ohne dass ich es weiß, aber aus den Beiträgen erschließe ich das xD


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Liegt glaube ich daran, dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich vorher im WoW Unterforum war - ohne dass ich es weiß, aber aus den Beiträgen erschließe ich das xD



Korrekt ^^


----------

